
Show HN:[raspberrypi] Using Webapp play audio/video remotely - innosam
https://github.com/innosam/raspberry-play
======
innosam
Just want to let everyone know, where this requirement is coming from. Any
other way of doing this is also welcomed.

I am working on my laptop the entire day, and i wanted someway to remotely
play videos on my television and also play music on the speakers.

Bought a raspberry pi2, wifi adapter, and installed the raspbian os. It can
very easily play 1080p videos which is pretty awesome considering its size and
price.

To play videos/audio i wrote a server and omxplayer python client that sits on
rpi2. And finally wrote a webapp to control the server.

This works out pretty well for me and achieves my purpose. So thought of
sharing it with HN.

Let me know if you have fixed similar problems in any other way.

Also, regarding the youtube/netflix player which can be controlled by the
mobile app. The limitation is that the content is restricted to only netflix
and youtube.

So using combination of omxplayer and youtube-dl supports lot of other content
providers.

